# audio/mumble build error "pkg-config could not find package x11"



## Chris2000SP (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello Forum,

i have done my regular upgrade with pkg and i build on ports a hand full packages on my own for changed options.
Now i got this on audio/mumble:
`...
Reading /usr/ports/audio/mumble/work/mumble-1.3.0/src/mumble/mumble.pro
Project ERROR: pkg-config could not find package x11
*** Error code 3

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/mumble
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/mumble`

My System is working but i cannot compile my port so what is wrong here?

I discovered that in the Makefile hasn't change so much and i think something bigger problem is going on.

Do i have to Update some configs? I'm running 11.3.

Greetings


----------

